# Geekvape Griffin 25mm



## Dubz (14/4/16)

Any vendors have them on order yet? When do you expect them to land in SA?


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/4/16)

Dubz said:


> Any vendors have them on order yet? When do you expect them to land in SA?



We are bringing some in. Expecting end of April / Beginning of May.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (14/4/16)

Vape Cartel will have them in last week April

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (14/4/16)

Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Achmat89 (25/4/16)

It's the last week of April...anyone have em en route to SA?


----------



## skola (25/4/16)

Achmat89 said:


> It's the last week of April...anyone have em en route to SA?


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/griffin-25mm-rta-top-airflow-edition

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (25/4/16)

have some coming end Apr as well


----------

